# UML-Tool



## matze86 (9. Dez 2021)

Kann jemand ein UML-Tool für vorwiegend Klassendiagramme für linux (wenn es nur unter Windows, ist auch kein Problem) vorschlagen/empfehlen?
Es kann sehr einfach sein und wenn es geht kostenlos.


----------



## fhoffmann (9. Dez 2021)

Dia (Software) – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## fhoffmann (9. Dez 2021)

Noch eine Anmerkung zu dem Programm "Dia":

Es ist etwas mühselig, zu bedienen; aber wenn man sich daran gewöhnt hat, geht das auch.
Es hilft mir oft, Klassendiagramme zu entwerfen.
Es ist aber kein Programm, das aus Klassendiagrammen Java-Code erstellen kann oder umgekehrt.
Dies mag man als Nachteil empfinden; ich empfinde es aber als Vorteil: Wenn ein Programm Java-Code erzeugen soll, muss es alle Typen (Klassen) auch wirklich geben. Das Tool verlangt dann, dass zur Entwurfszeit alle Typen (mit allen Membern und ihren get- und set-Methoden) genau angegeben werden. Ich entwerfe aber Klassendiagramme meist nur grob - ich will nur die Beziehungen zwischen den Klassen aufzeigen. Und selbst erbende oder implementierende Klassen gebe ich oft nur beispielshaft an (es gibt ein Interface "CheckKunde" und dies wird implementiert von "CheckKundeAdresse", "CheckKundeTelefonnummer" und "CheckKundeBlaBla").


----------



## mihe7 (10. Dez 2021)

Dann schmeiße ich mal UMLet in den Ring:




__





						UMLet - Free UML Tools for fast UML diagrams
					






					www.umlet.com


----------



## temi (10. Dez 2021)

Oder www.draw.io falls es auch eine Online-Lösung sein darf.


----------



## matze86 (10. Dez 2021)

Alles klar, danke euch.
Habe gerade mal umlet auf ubuntu getestet, sehr übersichtlich.


----------



## mihe7 (10. Dez 2021)

UMLet ist ein wirklich ganz einfaches Werkzeug, aber ich verwende das gern, um mal schnell irgendwas zu malen. Beim neuen Diagramm rechts in den Properties die fontsize ggf. anpassen, die ist mir immer etwas zu groß. Mir gefällt, dass man über die Properties schnell das Aussehen anpassen kann. Nix rumgeklicke, schnell eingetippt. Wenn Du z. B. eine Association einfügst, kannst Du beim Linetype (lt) mit <, > die Pfeile bestimmen, je mehr davon, desto "solider". Da gewöhnt man sich schnell dran.


----------



## temi (10. Dez 2021)

Für "Skizzen" finde ich auch https://yuml.me/diagram/scruffy/class/draw recht cool.


----------



## sascha-sphw (10. Dez 2021)

temi hat gesagt.:


> Oder www.draw.io falls es auch eine Online-Lösung sein darf.


Du kannst es auch als App installieren und die Dateien lokal abspeichern.



temi hat gesagt.:


> Für "Skizzen" finde ich auch https://yuml.me/diagram/scruffy/class/draw recht cool.


Zum schnellen Skribblen finde ich https://excalidraw.com/ recht gut (geht auch als App mit lokalen Dateien).


----------



## sascha-sphw (10. Dez 2021)

UML Nutze ich eher selten, meistens tun es ein paar einfache Kästchen in Verbindung mit einem Sequenz- oder Flussdiagramm. Klassendiagramme nur nach bedarf (Junior und dann auch nur grob), wenn ich einem Senior damit komme kann ich mir was anhören... 🙃

Wenn der Kunde auf ein Klassendiagramm besteht, wird das bei mir immer vom Code erzeugt.


----------



## White_Fox (11. Dez 2021)

Ich schmiere das meistens nur auf ein Stück Papier oder in mein Projektnotizbuch.

Das hat auch den Vorteil, mal vom Bildschirm wegzukommen...was ich als vorteilhaft empfinde.


----------



## sascha-sphw (11. Dez 2021)

White_Fox hat gesagt.:


> Ich schmiere das meistens nur auf ein Stück Papier oder in mein Projektnotizbuch.
> 
> Das hat auch den Vorteil, mal vom Bildschirm wegzukommen...was ich als vorteilhaft empfinde.


Ich schmiere die eigentlich immer nur für andere und dann muss das als Dokumentation in Confluence. Daher mach ich das lieber gleich mit diesen Tools.


----------



## mihe7 (11. Dez 2021)

sascha-sphw hat gesagt.:


> Confluence


Iiiiiiiiihhhhh


----------

